# Water in door sill



## dink (Jun 18, 2015)

Noticed this twice on the TTS & I need to investigate more, but asking in case anyone else noticed the same thing.
After its been raining, when opening the door, and noticeable amount of water is dumped on the ground.
Maybe about a glass full (its hard to judge), but enough to noticed the sound of water hitting the ground.
Checking inside the car, havent yet noticed water inside the car.
Im going to try pouring some water around different places, then opening the door to try to find the culprit.


----------



## BHL (Jun 1, 2015)

Confirmed this happened after driving in the rain. I noticed this when I was driving a courtesy car (TT) extended to me by the local dealers here. Cheers



dink said:


> Noticed this twice on the TTS & I need to investigate more, but asking in case anyone else noticed the same thing.
> After its been raining, when opening the door, and noticeable amount of water is dumped on the ground.
> Maybe about a glass full (its hard to judge), but enough to noticed the sound of water hitting the ground.
> Checking inside the car, havent yet noticed water inside the car.
> Im going to try pouring some water around different places, then opening the door to try to find the culprit.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Probably the same as the MK1 & Mk2 the main seal is on the inner side & nothing to worry about, so normal.
Hoggy.


----------



## melauditt (Dec 12, 2014)

yup mines same audi has put a drain at the bottom front off the rear window. ends up all over sill. when you go for a run, progress hey.


----------



## dink (Jun 18, 2015)

Thanks for the replies. Sounds like its just the way it is. May save me a trip to the dealers. Something to keep in mind when winter hits & they start spraying the roads with salt - salty water sitting in the door sill, evaporating, prob isn't that good.


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Yeah. On my MK2 when opening the passenger door after a prolonged deluge, it used to p!ss all over the inner sill and footwell. Pretty [email protected] in all honesty. Dealer couldn't/wouldn't fix it.

And I bought another!

Go figure...


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Door has drain holes, so that if water gets into door, it doesn't fill the door with water, this water has to drain somewhere, so it drains onto the sill & then outside. Completely normal.
Hoggy.


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Imagine the internal rustfest over time! Oh my lordy!

Anyroadup, it shouldn't be entering the door in the first place. I'd call it completely abnormal personally..


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Sliding glass window & rubber seal is not 100% guarantee that water when washing or rain will not enter door.
Another reason why door cards are plastic covered inside door.
Hoggy.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Door has drain holes, so that if water gets into door, it doesn't fill the door with water, this water has to drain somewhere, so it drains onto the sill & then outside. Completely normal.
> Hoggy.


Came across that a few years ago with the BMW Z4. Was shocked at first but completely normal as you say!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Mr R said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Door has drain holes, so that if water gets into door, it doesn't fill the door with water, this water has to drain somewhere, so it drains onto the sill & then outside. Completely normal.
> ...


Hi, [smiley=dude.gif] At last.
Hoggy.


----------



## Pete Mac (Apr 21, 2014)

In that case I'm now glad I treated the inside of my door bottoms with Dynax anti corrosion wax.


----------



## Helen Jones (Apr 23, 2009)

Beware... Check out my latest post!!! We're having a nightmare with water getting into the rear wings!!!


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

My favourite feature that they've carried over from the Mk2 is the flooding of the boot when you open it in the rain.


----------



## dink (Jun 18, 2015)

AdamA9 said:


> My favourite feature that they've carried over from the Mk2 is the flooding of the boot when you open it in the rain.


Ive noticed this too. Its a handy feature that when its raining & you open the boot, that it nicely drips water into the boot. I find it works better with my rubber boot liner, cos it then doesnt soak into the boot but the water then gently moves around once in, nicely giving everything stored in the boot a slightly damp feel.


----------



## SiHancox (Sep 12, 2011)

Pete Mac said:


> In that case I'm now glad I treated the inside of my door bottoms with Dynax anti corrosion wax.


Pete, might be obvious, but you have checked following the treatment that no drain holes have become blocked (even partially) - the reason I mention it is that on the Mk2 when I checked along the bottom of the doors (when new) found one almost blocked with whatever the manufacturer used to protect the door insides, used a short length of plastic coated wire and pulled out a lump of hard sealant.


----------



## SiHancox (Sep 12, 2011)

Dink, the holes in the bottom of the doors are not the only thing dumping water on the sills, if you check the rubber door seal that runs down the sides and along the bottom, it appears channel shaped in cross section - so as well as stopping water getting passed can also direct water along itself, it also has some holes for drainage along the bottom run, but how much water on the sill it contributes I'm not sure.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Yeah these cars are pretty shite in the rain.

Still get a wet leg if i open the window after rain, albeit a little further up the leg as opposed to the knee in my mk2.

Tailgate seems to pour a gallon of water into the channels on opening too.

:roll: :roll:


----------



## SiHancox (Sep 12, 2011)

When you open the tailgate try stopping for a few seconds when the back is just a couple of inches higher than the front to give time for any retained water to drain out of the provided channels at a more controlled rate, depends on the amount of water trapped but can reduce what ends up in the boot.

With respect to the doors, not much you can do if inside wanting to get out, but if you are entering the car try passing your finger along the black strip above the top of the window to dislodge most of the water.


----------

